# ***SORTED***Square-taper triple chainset/crankset, 50-39-30t, 170mm



## DCBassman (23 Mar 2021)

Does anyone have such a thing knocking around their spares bins? Ideally alloy. I can't go smaller than this due to limitations of a braze-on FD.
TIA


----------



## byegad (23 Mar 2021)

Try SPA cycles. I'd be surprised if they can't help.


----------



## Chislenko (23 Mar 2021)

DCBassman said:


> Does anyone have such a thing knocking around their spares bins? Ideally alloy. I can't go smaller than this due to limitations of a braze-on FD.
> TIA



I have a spare 52-42-30 (done about a thousand miles) I wouldn't mind swapping for a low mileage 48-38-28 if you have such a thing.


----------



## DCBassman (23 Mar 2021)

Chislenko said:


> I have a spare 52-42-30 (done about a thousand miles) I wouldn't mind swapping for a low mileage 48-38-28 if you have such a thing.


I don't, I'm afraid. 52-42-30 is what I currently have...


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2021)

byegad said:


> Try SPA cycles. I'd be surprised if they can't help.


I was thinking that. I went that route *when I 'triple-ised' my CAAD5*.




I went for 48/38/28 (and have since replaced the 38 with a 36) but all sorts of combinations were available. I just checked - the nearest they do is 50/40/30, if that is any use to you - *£65*. You might be able to persuade Spa to replace the 40 with a 38?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2021)

I've just noticed... You can choose your own selection of rings for an extra £15. (Presumably that it is to pay a member of staff to faff about swapping them round!)

PS And that the current version is a bit different to the one I bought, which has 5 visible bolts _NOT_ 4.


----------



## Xipe Totec (24 Mar 2021)

I have this in my box of bits:




50/39/30, think the cranks are 172.5. Middle ring replaced with a Stronglight or a TA, can't remember. Should be in decent nick, did maybe 3000km on it before swapping for a compact double, the old middle ring got most of the wear. Any use?


----------



## DCBassman (24 Mar 2021)

Xipe Totec said:


> I have this in my box of bits:
> 
> View attachment 580202
> 
> ...



That's looking good! What would you want for it?


----------



## Xipe Totec (24 Mar 2021)

Just dug it out from the bottom of the box it's been in for the past 8 years or so - it's in good nick, no significant wear, a couple of little scratches , no heel rub. Looks like I even gave it a wipe before putting it away! Turns out it's a 175 (odd because the bike it came of was a 56 seat tube), & the replaced ring's a Stronglight.

No idea what it's worth - does £25 posted sound reasonable?


----------



## Xipe Totec (24 Mar 2021)

EDIT: Holy Multiple Posts, Batman!


----------



## DCBassman (24 Mar 2021)

Xipe Totec said:


> Just dug it out from the bottom of the box it's been in for the past 8 years or so - it's in good nick, no significant wear, a couple of little scratches , no heel rub. Looks like I even gave it a wipe before putting it away! Turns out it's a 175 (odd because the bike it came of was a 56 seat tube), & the replaced ring's a Stronglight.
> 
> No idea what it's worth - does £25 posted sound reasonable?


I'll give it a miss at 175, just a bit long for me. Many thanks though for digging it out. I will ipdate my want to say 70.


----------



## Xipe Totec (24 Mar 2021)

DCBassman said:


> I'll give it a miss at 175, just a bit long for me. Many thanks though for digging it out. I will ipdate my want to say 70.


No probs, back in the box with it, then!


----------



## Steeler (25 Mar 2021)

I've got a Stronglight Impact 28/28/48 chainset in pretty good nick - the middle and outer rings are pressed steel pretty much like the picture that Xipe posted. Oh, and it's 170mm. I'll post a pic if you're interested.


----------



## DCBassman (25 Mar 2021)

Steeler said:


> I've got a Stronglight Impact 28/28/48 chainset in pretty good nick - the middle and outer rings are pressed steel pretty much like the picture that Xipe posted. Oh, and it's 170mm. I'll post a pic if you're interested.


Many thanks, but that's too small for the braze-on to adjust to - I've tried!


----------



## DCBassman (25 Mar 2021)

Xipe Totec said:


> Just dug it out from the bottom of the box it's been in for the past 8 years or so - it's in good nick, no significant wear, a couple of little scratches , no heel rub. Looks like I even gave it a wipe before putting it away! Turns out it's a 175 (odd because the bike it came of was a 56 seat tube), & the replaced ring's a Stronglight.
> 
> No idea what it's worth - does £25 posted sound reasonable?


It occurs to me that I could transfer the rings onto my Ritchie cranks, same BCD. Is that kind of swap a thing? If so still interested!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Mar 2021)

Steeler said:


> I've got a Stronglight Impact 28/28/48 chainset in pretty good nick - the middle and outer rings are pressed steel pretty much like the picture that Xipe posted. Oh, and it's 170mm. I'll post a pic if you're interested.



Why do you have two chain rings the same size ?


----------



## Steeler (25 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Why do you have two chain rings the same size ?



Thank you for pointing out my obvious cock up - that should be 28/38/48 of course.


----------



## Steeler (25 Mar 2021)

Chislenko said:


> I have a spare 52-42-30 (done about a thousand miles) I wouldn't mind swapping for a low mileage 48-38-28 if you have such a thing.



If you're interested, I've got a Stronglight Impact 28/38/48 chainset in pretty good nick - the middle and outer rings are pressed steel pretty much like the picture that Xipe posted. Oh, and it's 170mm.


----------



## Xipe Totec (26 Mar 2021)

DCBassman said:


> It occurs to me that I could transfer the rings onto my Ritchie cranks, same BCD. Is that kind of swap a thing? If so still interested!


Yes, no reason why not! Now open to tempting offers for the rings...


----------



## DCBassman (26 Mar 2021)

Xipe Totec said:


> Yes, no reason why not! Now open to tempting offers for the rings...


£18 posted?


----------



## Xipe Totec (27 Mar 2021)

DCBassman said:


> £18 posted?


Arm twisted! Drop us a PM and we'll sort out the necessary!


----------

